# Pike County, Ga Club looking for members



## Red350SS (May 15, 2017)

Pike County, GA club looking for a couple of members for 2017-18 season, club established in 1974. 540 acres. Please send me a private message if interested. Dues, depending on final numbers of members will be in the 600-650 range. Deer,turkey, duck, and small game hunting included. Campsite (no electricity) as well as 100 yard gun range (closed during deer season)


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 15, 2017)

Please post a price in the original post.


----------



## getaff (May 15, 2017)

How many members and is there any fishing where the duck hunting is located?


----------



## Red350SS (May 16, 2017)

Looks like for now we have filled our membership. If anything else opens up I will repost the info. Thanks!


----------



## Tarpfisher (May 16, 2017)

man how do they go so fast?  At this rate i will be without a club this year.

interested if anyone falls through.


----------

